# What to drink?



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

I went to a bar to watch a Bruins game and I couldn't figure out what to drink? Beer bothers my stomach, same with non-alcoholic. I like cranberry juice but that bothers it. Which citric juice is less acidic? I'm tired of drinking water


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I have a hard time finding something I can handle beside water too. I still drink other things but sparingly.Wish I could help you. Let me know if you find out anything that is different and works too!I do not drink alcoholic beverages of any kind.I do drink diet coke and the like but it has to have lots of ice to water it down. It's better than just having to drink water all the time!


----------



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

carbonated drinks are not good for IBS or acid reflux Sometimes I'll drink rice milk or soy I would prefer a fruit drink if I could find one


----------



## Emmy2 (Feb 22, 2002)

I was reading a book called "How to Stop Heartburn - Simple Ways to Heal Heartburn and Acid Relfux" and they list things to drink that are least likely to cause heartburn - in order (best to not so bad)waterprune juiceskim milkpeach nectargatoradeapricot juicelow-fat milk7UPSpriteDon't know if they are right or not but I guess at a bar, if you don't want water, maybe 7UP or Sprite is better than other things!


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

I also like decaffienated teas that do not contain peppermint, they seem to soothe my guts and not bother the reflux. Most fruit juices are too acidic, carbonated beverages are awful on my reflux and yes, water gets really boring after a while!


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

Yea...I can probably count how many cups of non-water beverages I've had in the last two weeks on one hand...water is sooooooo boring...but I'm scared to try anything else...its water or tea for me...i can do some fruit juices if its pure...or almost pure fruit juice...i think the high fructose messes me up...100% apple juice usually works for me...I miss orange juice!!!...lol...thankfully i stopped drinking pop/soda about 2 years ago...I just miss my juices...


----------

